# (MS) Fox Red Lab for Stud



## willpuckett (Sep 10, 2014)

HR Mississippi's Huckleberry Finn (Huck), comes from a very strong pedigree (HRCH Mississippi's Own Holy Moly (Molly) x NAFC FC AFC Paddle Creek's Pack Your Grip (Trav)). Huck is about 75 lbs, and a fox red labrador retriever. He is currently 19 Months old and working on his HRCH title. Huck recieved his HR title at 14 months old, going 4-4 in seasoned. He has one finished pass, and will run his next three in the spring, due to tests in the area being done for the fall. Huck is a very calm, non vocal dog in the duck blind and also around the house, while his drive is outstanding. All health clearances will be done when he turns 2 years old in December. Email me at [email protected] for pictures or text me at 601-497-3783. Stud fee will be $750 or the price of one puppy if it exceeds this. His pedigree in on huntinglabpedigree.com, just search for Mississippi's Huckleberry Finn.

********

_Duplicate ad posted 3/24/15


_HRCH Mississippi's Huckleberry Finn (Huck), comes from a very strong pedigree (HRCH Mississippi's Own Holy Moly (Molly) x NAFC FC AFC Paddle Creek's Pack Your Grip (Trav). Huck is about 75 lbs, and a fox red labrador retriever. He is currently 2 Years old and we are beginning to run Master Hunter hunt tests. Huck recieved his HR title at 14 months old, going 4-4 in seasoned, and his HRCH at just over 2 years old, going 4-4 in Finished. Huck is a very calm, non vocal dog in the duck blind and also around the house, while his drive is outstanding. All health clearances will be done soon. Email me at [email protected] for pictures or text me at 601-497-3783. Stud fee will be $600 or the price of one puppy if it exceeds this. http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=79913


----------

